# The Future of the Renminbi



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Emerging markets eye renminbi trading

Emerging markets eye renminbi trading alternative to dollar - FT.com


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Chinese need a lot more infrastructure before their currency becomes a threat to the USD. They have a miniscule bond market, no repo, and not enough volume. But they're working on it. If TPTB decide to go the SDR route, the yuan will probably be in the basket.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought long ago that going off the gold standard was nuts. Things have held up better than I ever thought so while I am shall we say skeptical of the dollars future, I will have to take a wait and see approach to other currencies in relation to the dollar.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been thinking lately...

If the chinese/russian/anybody thought that the US dollar was getting ready to crash OR they were involved in trying to crash it... they would first try to use those dollar to buy goods (not services) in order to short themselves of the dollars they had


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have been thinking lately...
> 
> If the chinese/russian/anybody thought that the US dollar was getting ready to crash OR they were involved in trying to crash it... they would first try to use those dollar to buy goods (not services) in order to short themselves of the dollars they had


They are


----------

